# Snooty's in AC Gamecube



## DJjeff20 (Dec 17, 2013)

BOY WERE THEY RUDE! Here's a few examples of the way they spoke to me:

"I don't have time for the likes of you, I'm in a rush."
"Did anyone tell you that you talk too much?"
"LISTEN! Look at you, yammering away at me, and to be quite honest, I don't like talking to you very much"
"Hold it! Go find yourself another little playpal! I'm not your babysitter!"
"What? What was that? Because it sounded an AWFUL lot like you annoying me, and I just hate the sound of that. I hate annoying little pests"


LOL! Now this is just downright rude and horrible ways to talk to someone, and FORGIVE ME FOR BEING NICE YOU *****!(Excuse my language, they make me angry lol) I don't understand what the developers were thinking making the snooty's so harsh. :/


----------



## Farobi (Dec 17, 2013)

IKR??1 They were so rude the previous games -.-


----------



## Emily (Dec 17, 2013)

Was only 8 when I started playing Gamecube ac snooty villagers offended me


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 17, 2013)

C'mon you lot, It's funny.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 17, 2013)

wow iv never played the game cube version but that's just sounds harsh i bet the cranky personalitys were worse than snootys


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 17, 2013)

That's not how they normally speak. They'll only get that way if you really tick them off, like pushing or hitting them.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh wow, I remember that. 
You're right, it was rude, but a lot of people seem to miss that. They really watered down the snooties and crankies in this game.


----------



## DJjeff20 (Dec 17, 2013)

It's funny I know. XD Yeah some of that is when I talked to them too much(Forgive me for being nice lol) or pushed or hit them lol. They toned it down a LOT in new leaf for sure. Snooty's are much nicer now which I don't mind lol. Cracky's aren't too bad however, they can be a tad rude sometimes, like if I don't write to them enough for their liking, but I like them overall in ACGC. However the snooty's were being really rude when you see them running around and you go up and talk, and they say that they don't have time for the likes of me because they're in a rush. WELL EXCUSE ME, PRINCESS!!! It also gives me a bit of insight that they're true feelings are that they really aren't my friends and they're just entertaining me LOL but whatever, it's a game, I won't delve too much into it. I still love the old game, and they definitely toned down the attitudes of the Cranky's and Snooty's for New Leaf, probably to appeal to wider audiences, which isn't a bad thing, but it is nice to see what they originally wanted for all the personalities.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 17, 2013)

I never played the Gamecube AC so this kinda surprises me 

Which is ironic 'cause they think the snooty in NL is too nice.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> I never played the Gamecube AC so this kinda surprises me



This, I think the AC gamecube's dialogue's for the villagers - especially snooty - are funny :3
^^


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that when I first played New Leaf. I remember in Wild World, if a cranky was asleep and you read the sign they left on the door, it'd say something like "I'm sleeping. Wake me and REGRET IT." Now I begin Stardust's history with a cranky who says things like this on a daily basis:



Spoiler


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that when I first played New Leaf. I remember in Wild World, if a cranky was asleep and you read the sign they left on the door, it'd say something like "I'm sleeping. Wake me and REGRET IT." Now I begin Stardust's history with a cranky who says things like this on a daily basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I remember that.
The crankies are way nicer in New Leaf.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 28, 2013)

Aw man. I had three snooties initially in Population Growing: Monique, Olivia, and Valise.

Monique and Olivia were like snobby sisters. I loooooved them so much. They were snooty, but they came across as motherly and sweet to me with that added snooty sass. They're the two that got me into the snooty personality, so they're both near and dear to my heart. It sucked when Olivia moved.

Valise on the other hand is a snooty you-know-what. I hate her, and she hates me...so...



Spoiler









So much hate... I miss it.


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 31, 2013)

I miss the personalities as they were in Population Growing. They all feel so watered down now. The only way I can tell some of the female personalities apart is "Snooties talk about fashion/rich type things" and "Tomboys are actually different/more boyish". I can't really tell the difference between Peppy and Normal villagers now. I know they have different dialogues but... I don't know which is which. At the very least the boys are all still easy to tell apart.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

I remember the days when I just hit them endlessly with nets...

Ah, the good ol' days.

Olivia, you were good target practice!

Sorry to Officer Berri, for possibly offending you on this subject.


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 31, 2013)

Nah, I don't get offended by people who push around/net smack their villagers. xD Don't worry.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea I kinda miss that harshness.
I also find it difficult to tell the villagers apart sometimes, crankies need to be crankier and snooties need to be snootier.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 6, 2014)

I miss the harshness
Political correctness has gone WAY too far in society, kids from previous generations were never this sensitive, and upset over the simplest insult, yet society has made it now, where anything will offend a kid, and we must protect them at every single cost, and its even come into animal crossing,
its just ridiculous, i grew up with GC animal crossing, and it never offended me, i used to just hit them with a net!
Same with Resetti.. saying it made children cry, it never did years ago :/ what is going on?


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

All personalities were more rude in previous games. There were rumors of fistfights in WW, but now he most they ever do us wipe of the glass before drinking after someone else.  Ooh, rude.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never played AC:GC, but I remember in WW, being quite young, I'd get quite upset from the snooties attitudes. D:


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 6, 2014)

Everyone in ACGC was seriously sassy - even lazies. I loved it. I'm definitely not a fan of the bland direction the personalities have taken since then.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I miss the harshness
> Political correctness has gone WAY too far in society, kids from previous generations were never this sensitive, and upset over the simplest insult, yet society has made it now, where anything will offend a kid, and we must protect them at every single cost, and its even come into animal crossing,
> its just ridiculous, i grew up with GC animal crossing, and it never offended me, i used to just hit them with a net!
> Same with Resetti.. saying it made children cry, it never did years ago :/ what is going on?


It actually did make kids cry...I had a lot of trouble with Resetti as I couldn't talk OR spell very much so I could never get rid of him... I was 5..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I've never played GameCube, but I played WW and I never had a snooty. (That's right..)


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jan 8, 2014)

The Gamecube version was cool because it had the harshest dialogue of all the games :3 I still like the personalities, but I think they should still include some harsh things. After all, most of the people who I know who play AC aren't kids. And most kids don't care about the dialogue. I never did. It was all about the fishing and fossil hunting and bug catching back then.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

As mentioned earlier, Resetti has, quite literally made children cry, so they made the Reset Center optional.
He never did that to me, I just laughed my lungs out because he was yelling at me for the grand art of resetting. I do remember him telling me to come over there, and laughing as I tried to escape, accompanied with a fair warning.
Animal Crossing: Gamecube was, in my opinion, the best game in the series so far.
But, that is just me.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jan 8, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> As mentioned earlier, Resetti has, quite literally made children cry, so they made the Reset Center optional.
> He never did that to me, I just laughed my lungs out because he was yelling at me for the grand art of resetting. I do remember him telling me to come over there, and laughing as I tried to escape, accompanied with a fair warning.
> Animal Crossing: Gamecube was, in my opinion, the best game in the series so far.
> But, that is just me.



I laughed at Resetti too. Once he was trying to make say something (in WW) so I just typed in insults and reset again. I always loved the music that played when Resetti appeared too.

It makes me wonder how young the kids who cried because of Resetti were. They must have been pretty young. I think Resetti was kind of a life lesson though. He got mad at you for quitting when things didn't go your way, and you can't just quit when things are hard or don't go your way in the real world.


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 9, 2014)

I miss how cool the personalities use to be. I can say I'm definitely one the people who feels a little sad that they've...well quite frankly watered down a lot of the personalities.I always use to love how outrageous some of the things the villagers would say were.It was quite frankly the best part about talking to them.Nothing was better than befriending a snooty or cranky villager, they'd go from rude jerks to shy and embarrassed messes at the fact they were in a way admitting they liked you...*sigh* yeah those were the days


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Jan 16, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of the newer snooties, but I suppose they just aren't... snooty. Same with crankies. I actually think the crankies were at their nicest in CF, though. In Wild World, when you enter their houses they'd scream at you for being too loud. In City Folk when you came in they'd say "Just decided to drop by, huh? Youngsters are so spontaneous!"


...

THAT'S NOT CRANKY! THAT'S JUST OLD!
Overall my favorite dialogues are from WW, I feel like they're the wittiest. I still appreciate the harsher dialogue in GC, though- I'm always for a darker tone on happy things. Not to mention some of it was hilarious! I remember Friga... "Aidan, aren't you cold? Or are you too dense to notice?"

Gah, I need to get Dolphin working so I can play again.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone who Resetti's made cry is:

A) too young to really know how to read anyway

B) definitely too young to be playing video games at all! Go play outside! Youngsters these days...


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 24, 2014)

itzafennecfox said:


> Oh wow, I remember that.
> You're right, it was rude, but a lot of people seem to miss that. They really watered down the snooties and crankies in this game.



Meanwhile, the Peppy villagers have taken a few steps in being jerkasses.  They seem to be way more narcissistic than they used to in New Leaf.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a shame that they are softer now.
I didn't have the game cube game, but I liked the way snooties and crankies were in WW, now they are... Dull...
Haha, I remember being soooo scared of Resetti, now he is just plan. Miss the ol' times ):


----------



## aquarium (Feb 10, 2014)

Dembonez19 said:


> *So much hate... I miss it.*


 LMFAO THIS THOUGH


----------



## aishamcan (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi I am aisha and I am new here


----------



## estypest (Feb 14, 2014)

I find it a real shame that the villagers are so watered down in NL, when everything else is so great. And not only is the dialogue so middle-ground, it's repeated so much too. Plus after 6 weeks of playing I'm yet to come across 2 villagers talking to one another, boo!


----------



## Lithia (Feb 18, 2014)

Throughout the years, I noticed that the personalities wee duller. (If you haven't played the GameCube version but WW you can still see what I mean. Ex. The pink pelican) I miss the old personalities of the characters and I hope the next version would be more fruitful in the personalities, but I get that the creators were trying to make the game more kid-friendly by removing the aditude.


----------



## Snowfordays (Aug 5, 2014)

I miss the snotty villagers being mean, now they're just too nice. They're barely even snooty. They are snooty to the villagers but not to me. Trying to suck up to the mayor huh?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh god, how much I despise them in that game.
Yeah, they were watered down in future games. But to a degree that I can actually like them.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Aug 6, 2014)

I love playing the older games and seeing the personalities more extreme, I find it amusing


----------



## IsabellaDaniella (Aug 6, 2014)

I adore the snooty villagers, they are my favorite personality type haha. Especially snooty cats :3


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 6, 2014)

The snooties and crankies aren't even close to their namesake in terms of dialogue. It's sad.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 7, 2014)

Katsuya Eguchi, the creator of the Animal Crossing series, based the first Animal Crossing game on the events that occurred during his time away from family and friends. Katsuya wondered if there was a way to recreate the feeling of connection with family and friends, which was how the idea of Animal Crossing came to mind. Many players of the first Animal Crossing game have pointed out that the villagers seem ruder than they are now, which makes it possible that while Katsuya was away, he was surrounded by people he didn't feel quite as comfortable being around.


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't understand how people are like
"this villager is snooty and I love them, but this villager was snooty and she hated me" or "this snooty villagers definitely doesnt wanna be my friend"

I'm really confused because all the snooties have the exact same personalities and dialogue. No one likes or dislikes you more than another. That's impossible as they're just pixels and coding.

Also I never got mad or offended or even noticed when some villagers were more rude or whatever because I usually skimmed through the conversations. Like, Idk. I was like 7/8 when I played AC:GC and I was never like "MOM, this virtual animal just told me to shut up! I'm crying now and I think I pooped a little"
Like, even as a little kid I wasn't affected my virtual character's opinions of me? Because I was aware they weren't real and also had no thoughts or feelings. I mean, I used to write my villagers letters saying "Please die" and they'd be like "I have no idea what you said" now they're like "WOW, I was moved to tears by this deep and emotional letter, here's a trash can. Take care of it, it's my most prized possession. You are a treasure, Olive". Like. They're all just copies of each other with different looks, that's about it.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol, villagers are a lot ruder in older games. It's kinda hard to belive though, compared how nice and sweet snooties are now haha. 
I'm kinda happy that villagers are much nicer now, cause I really wouldn't want to hear them dissing me all the time..


----------



## Dork (Aug 13, 2014)

honestly i don't think they had to make the snooties and crankies so nice in this game (not that i want them to be super harsh) :/ Seeing them growing more and more friendly towards you would have been great instead of being super sweet to you right off the bat


----------

